# Little Giant



## Edrick (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone ever used one? Just bought the 1A Revolution XE Model 22 hopefully it was worth it


----------



## chausman (Mar 26, 2012)

I assume you mean the ladders?

We have one. It's heavy, but tall, and sturdy. I like it more then I like the _others_ we have.


----------



## Edrick (Mar 26, 2012)

Yup indeed the ladders this one I think is 30 pounds? Seems a lot better than trying to fit a 10' ladder through hallways and such too


----------



## avkid (Mar 26, 2012)

I've got a knockoff at home and I love it.
Much sturdier than your average aluminum extension ladder and it fits in a sedan.


----------



## CrazyTechie (Mar 26, 2012)

It does have it's uses but I only pull ours out when I need the ability to have one side longer than the other because it so heavy and it takes longer to set up than a regular ladder. Usually I'll just use our regular ladders unless I need it.


----------



## avkid (Mar 26, 2012)

There's a definite technique to dealing with these beasts.


----------



## chausman (Mar 26, 2012)

avkid said:


> There's a definite technique to dealing with these beasts.



"Don't go over 3 rungs at a time, or you'll never get out"


----------



## mstaylor (Mar 26, 2012)

We have one that we use in stairwells to change lights. I've used smaller ones that aren't bad. I don't think I would ever use it as an extension ladder.


----------



## zmb (Mar 26, 2012)

Lets you easily slide the ladder between the curved rows of raked seating with one side extended longer than the other, but awfully heavy. Takes me plus another person usually to set it up and take it down. Takes just me with aluminium and fiberglass ladders of similar size.

And would this thread seem better placed in "General Advice" or "Facility Operations"?


----------



## len (Mar 26, 2012)

I have 2, and will likely buy a third this year. But my needs are different. I don't have room for a 14' a-frame ladder in my truck, and I can get the LG in there with no issue. Yes, they're heavier than a wood or aluminum one, but there are definite advantages to them.


----------



## Morte615 (Mar 26, 2012)

Little Giants are one of those tools that you should have in the inventory for when you need to get to those hard to reach places. But I wouldn't replace my current stock of ladders with them. Nice to have handy but the standard ladders are lighter to move and set up, though the Little Giants are easier to store, and are great on un-level surfaces.


----------

